
Huawei’s claim of 100% employee ownership false, may be state-owned: paper - andrewhbrook
https://technode.com/2019/04/19/who-owns-huawei-clearly-not-its-employees-paper/
======
notTyler
For my entire tenure of owning a smartphone before I got my Pixel 2 I was
using and would swear by mid range phones from these eastern companies. ZTE,
Huawei, LeEco, Alcatel. It was some combination of tendency to break phones,
not wanting to support Apple due to their draconian policies, and just being
straight up too broke to drop 700 dollars on a phone. These phones would ship
without a ton of bloatware (with the exception of LeEco) for around 200
dollars and have decent hardware and alright cameras (outside of low light).
For a very long time American phone manufacturers' offerings in this price
range would be pretty lacking when compared. These days that's not the case,
but in my opinion the inroads they were allowed to make onto the western
markets (and subsequently the data they may or may not be collecting and
sending to the Chinese Government) is entirely due to the refusal of western
companies to ship quality phones at the mid range price.

~~~
darkhorn
LG is pretty good too, not expensive, and it is from South Korea.

------
Canada
Huawei says, "Huawei is a private company wholly owned by its employees.
Through the Union of Huawei Investment & Holding Co., Ltd., we implement an
Employee Shareholding Scheme that involves 96,768 employee shareholders. This
scheme is limited to employees. No government agency or outside organization
holds shares in Huawei."

How can that be true? When a shareholding employee leaves, including when they
are fired for cause, does the former employee get to keep the stock and
continue receiving dividends until the they choose to sell the stock to
someone else, who may or may not be an employee? If not, then the employees
are not actually shareholders, it's just a bonus system.

~~~
ukoki
It's in the article:

> Huawei’s employee ownership claim is untrue because its employees have no
> control over the trade union’s decisions, the paper says citing China’s
> Trade Union Law. The employees actually hold “virtual stock” which allows
> for participation in a profit-sharing scheme, which are canceled when an
> employee leaves the company and allow no voting rights over the company, it
> said.

~~~
steve19
So it's not state owned but might be state controlled, and ownership could
easily be changed without the employees having a say?

(I am neither for nor against the company and have no skin in the game)

~~~
ethbro
You've got it. Similar to Facebook's shareholders, except with more Xi and
less Zuckerberg.

------
whalesalad
If all employees are members of the state... transitive property hehe.

------
microcolonel
The union in this case might as well be the state.

------
ngcc_hk
So obvious.

Btw, check out 7 things not to speak about in china.

